# Mega EXO BB and Shimano HollowTech II



## Rodder07 (Nov 18, 2008)

Velonews wrench says that the Hollowtech II are compatible with the FSA MegaEXO BB as the spindles are same diameter and spacing.

Can anyone confirm this? I'm looking to replace the 110BCD Compact Crankset with a 130BCD Crankset, Shimano Ultegra 6600 is what I'm shopping for.

Lemeno, I have searched and didn't see anything here to confirm this, so I thought I'd ask. :mad2:  

below was from Velonews:

Dear LeRoi,
Definitely the bearing diameter of both the Enduros and the Chris King will work, because you can run a Shimano Hollowtech II crank in an FSA MegaExo bottom bracket and vice versa. The spindle diameter in both cases is 24mm, and both use a 7mm thick bearing. However, your FSA K-Force Light crank has slightly less width from arm to arm. I know because the kit does not yet exist to fit one on a Trek Madone. 
The Enduro bearings will not work, either, because those are 7mm bearings, not 6mm ones. 
FSA’s K-Force Light (and its other carbon cranks) use a slightly narrower bottom bracket than FSA alloy cranks (which are similar to the Shimano Hollowtech II size) and incorporate a wave spring washer to allow better bearing preload.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes it will work, i've personally done it and there was a thread a few weeks ago about it.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Yup, they play along together just fine.


----------



## Rodder07 (Nov 18, 2008)

great, 

I looked at the older thread, and I thought there was an issue with the spline exposure, and LBS tech wanted to sell me BB with cranks, told me... "they are close, but they are not made to be interchanged with different brands. Even if they measure up, there is slight difference, like about 5mil, so you probably didn't notice it...."

I just went, "huh..." then walked out, when he tried to sell me his used BB bearing set. 

Again, Thanks


----------

